# Early Modern English Grammar



## Davidius (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm trying to find a source of systematic grammar helps dealing with Early Modern English, i.e. that used in works such as the KJV. Can anyone help?


----------



## KMK (Feb 14, 2008)

Davidius said:


> I'm trying to find a source of systematic grammar helps dealing with Early Modern English, i.e. that used in works such as the KJV. Can anyone help?



I have found the Oxford English Dictionary to be a big help!


----------



## Gesetveemet (Feb 14, 2008)

Davidius said:


> I'm trying to find a source of systematic grammar helps dealing with Early Modern English, i.e. that used in works such as the KJV. Can anyone help?



_"American Dictionary of The English Language _ NOAH WEBSTER 1828" not as good as the OED but nice nevertheless.








.


----------

